

Top Chart Libraries - rtekie
http://ctoinsights.wordpress.com/2011/07/26/top-chart-libraries/

======
jsavimbi
I wish I had my charting library spreadsheet handy. These selected to be
included in this "top" list failed any advanced requirements, if my memory
serves me right.

